# 2008 Cheyenne 630 Habitation door



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

Does anyone else have problems with the Habitation door on this model.A few days after delivery of my cheyenne i could see day light in both bottom corners of the door.This went back to the dealership for repair.A short while later after getting my Cheyenne back I can now see daylight at the top right hand corner,It's now going back for a new door to be fitted.The worring thing about this that the problem might not be solved, I looked at a new Cheyenne at pickering show and guess what, yes i could see daylight in the top right hand corner.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Cunny

My 6 month old Cheyenne is the same, I would say don't look as I have seen loads with a gap, welcome to Auto Trail, its just started.

What part of the country are you from and which dealer did you use

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

From Whitehaven and they bought it from Spinney's.

Hi Arthur and Lin, welcome to the site. I think like me you don't have a dog (or better still dogs) but you'll still be just about OK here!

Didn't see you at Pickering.

Dave & Sal


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi,

Yeah i get a bit of light. But then i just give it a firmer slam and bobs your uncle !!!


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Mine is the same ,top right and bottom left big gap and lets water in when washing it.Problem is there is no way of adjusting it(except maybe with a big hammer)They must just rivet the hinges on and hope for the best in the factory.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Ditto!

Yes my Cheyenne 660 Habitation door is a right PAIN!!

Even before I took possession I said to the dealer there was a problem with the door. lo and behold on collection there was still a problem and there have been at least three adjustments so far!!

At the moment there isn't as much daylight however we have to slam the door very hard in order for it to be closed properly!!! This I do not feel is good enough. we have even had the door not lock TWICE!!

We feel really bad when on site or here in France on Aires where you are closer to people than on a site pitch and have to keep slamming the door!!

Our plastic inner part of the door needs replacing as the edges must have been trimmed to short and the plastic part is coming away from fram. This part is on order but can' have it fitted until we are back in UK.

I have seen other QT motorhomes where door does close properly but it seems that must be unusual judging by other peoples comments.

It SHOULD BE THE NORM for these habitqtion doors to close properly.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

After reading this thread I checked my 2008 Cheyenne 660 door and in the top left hand corner there is a very small gap, (about 2 mill), but you can see daylight. I rang Spinneys and it is there as I write. They said it is a known problem and caused by movement of the hinge(s) as the van is moving. They will adjust it but if it doesn't work or goes again they will arrange for the entire door and frame to be swapped, either by them or Autotrail.

From reading this and the Out & About forums Autotrail are not the only manufacturer having this problem. It has to be a door manufacturer fault.

Spinneys' told me that if you just leave it and do nothing eventually the door will warp and you won't be able to open or shut it, even if you slam it!

So can I advise everyone to check the door from the inside. I couldn't spot it from the outside and even the transfers on the door lined up OK, which makes me thing it has always been there and I didn't spot it when we checked the van over. 

There is no water ingress and it doesn't even feel draughty. Infact to be honest until Spinneys told me it was such a big potential problem I was just going to pack it with draught excluder so you couldn't see the daylight!


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

As I said in my first post, I had gaps in the bottom of the door it went back to spinney for adjustment now I have a gap at the top.So for me adjustment did not work. So its back to spinney to get a door and frame fitted. was not offered fitting by Autotrail thro.!!!!
Cunny


----------



## 110587 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Habitation door*

I had the same problem with my Cheynne 660, a gap at the top, after adjustment two gap at the bottom, plus the door had to be slammed ( causing the panel to come adrift) and central locking not working. Dealers advise " best we can do".

Fixed it myself. To the righthand side there are 2 adjustable bolts/retting lugs. You can slacken off the screws and adjust the lugs, a bit fiddly/ time and error, took about 15 minutes, no gaps, no slamming, door fits body flush and central locking works.


----------



## longman (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Not sure this is just a problem with Autotrial, we also have a gap od 4-5mm top right hand corner on a Chausson Welcome 58 door


Andy


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

The doors are manufactured by Euromax , the doors can be adjusted in the following ways :

The flat head screws on the hinges can be released , this will allow the door to be moved up or down in the frame , also using these screws allow the door to be pulled tighter onto the gasket or reverse.

There are 2 keeps located on the door frame these can be adjusted by removing the two locking screws ( usually hid behind rubber trim ) then in the door frame aperature there are 2 x 3mm allan screws loosen off and the keep can be moved up or down.

There are also 3 x 3mm allan key nuts that hold the door keep in position by adjusting these this will either pull the door in tighter on the gasket or the reverse.

It takes a little time but generally can be setup to operate ok , these doors do require a certain amount of force to close properly on the gasket . 

Hope this helps 

Mark


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Door fixed by Spinneys' now as good as new, or even better than new!

Alls well in my world! AAAHHHH


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Our autotrail has a gap bottom right, we have a veritable gale blowing in so until it goes back to mechanic have got used to shoving a towel down in step well to block it,.

Wonder if caravans have similar problems or is it just because motorhomes 'flex' more in transit?


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi all, no longer possess the Apache but I had lots of trouble with the door and agree with CLS about the way you can re-hang it, however.
After stripping mine down to investigate the inside, a number of times, I discovered that the top roller mechanism was not rolling and I needed a whole new door. Baldwins admitted that they would never have found it themselves but I did get the new door.
The new models have a different designed door that is obvious when you see it and this has a different hinge arrangement because of the problems they were having with the older design.
To the point of this post, DO NOT slam the door using the interior handle because it is ONLY attached to the inside plastic door lining that you see, pulling it hard will simply crack the door facing or worse, you will pull the handle from the door.
It is better to open the doors window and slam/close the door by pulling the door towards you, much cheaper also !!
Knowing I was getting a new door I continued at times to abuse the door by slamming it from the inside, completely cracked the inner face.
I took photos of the cracking but may have deleted them when I sold the van, will have a look and will post if I have them still.
Regards,
Norman

Sorry all, just checked and have already deleted the photographs.


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

Well we now have a new door and frame fitted by spinney's. Let's hope it's now sorted. Unable to see any daylight. !!!!!


----------

